
What is the best hacker/entrepreneurial community where you live? - jamiequint

======
jwecker
I live on Maui and even though the Maui High Performance Computing Center is
here plus the Haleakala Observatory- I've met only 3 or 4 geeks my whole time
here, and no tech entrepreneurs. Of course, I can't complain. I mean, I live
on Maui.

------
jamiequint
I just heard about Ignite Seattle (http://igniteseattle.com) and it made me
think about this, In Portland the best I know of is OEF (Oregon Entrepreneur's
Forum), but its not nearly as hacker oriented as Ignite Seattle seems to be
(although I haven't been).

------
papersmith
Anyone know any for Vancouver, BC?

~~~
avibryant
Not really, but feel free to drop by Stamps Landing (where Dabble DB and
Snipshot have our offices) for a beer some time... email me first to set
something up.

